# Work Floats



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Wondering if any of you guys have ever seen these --- might come in handy when gigging in the winter to stay drier at night instead of wadeing --- <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN class=style91>*Work Floats:* The AccuDock 4' X 8' Residential Work Float is lightweight (67 lbs), and comes with two 8" cleats attached, and is rated to 1055 pounds! Find out about our Work Floats many uses, and sizes, from portable "one man" floats - to our larger work platforms for larger crews and projects. <SPAN class=format21><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt">*$499.00 In stock*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN class=format21><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN class=format21><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt">*They also showed some that were 8'x16'. Shows some guys standing on them and poling around with a paddle to work on larger boats too. *


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

How bigga outboard can you put on one of those things. Seems kinda squirely to me.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd be the first one to fall in the water and bust my noggin and drown.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL! I was thinking it could be polled around with your gig while in the Gulf this winter. Sure would beat the innertube!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife has been wanting to go with me. Might be handy toset her on and drag her 30-40' behind the boat. Could put the gene on there too with a long extension cord.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Now thats funny, I don't care who you are! lmao!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Death From Above (7/19/2009)*My wife has been wanting to go with me. <U>*Might be handy toset her on and drag her 30-40' behind the boat. Could put the gene on there too with a long extension cord*</U>.


Was this Two seperate ideas, or both to be used together?????

Ethier way, Funny as hell.


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

i dont man dont look too stable, that kinda money just get a boat. looks kinda cool but i dont think it would work too good out in the open water


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

wow for that price Ill just go get the smallest aluminum jon boat from Academy. I think its less than 400, and probably lighter, and more stable


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

lol! I agree. I feel safer in the ol' Jon boat myself.


----------

